# Question about tank maintenance



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I wanted my new tank to have a grassy look with a nice carpet grass type of plant and i believe java moss is what i'm talking about but I'm definitely not an expert. So my question is two fold:

What kind of plant do I want, if not java moss?

. and

Is it difficult to mantain a tank with such a coverage, that is, gravel vacuuming?

thanks.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

If you have alot of light coming out of your hood, you use Riccia Fluitans tied down to small rocks or stones.

About tank-cleaning with Java moss covering the buttom; take out the moss at waterchange, rinse it in the water you've taken from the tank and then put back the moss.
The moss will almost lie free in most tanks, cause it takes a monstrous amount of light to make attach to anything.
For ex. if you wanna give a piece of driftwood a mossy appearance, the most certain way is to tie the moss to the woodpiece, and just let the moss grow to cover up the strappings.

Further more there's Lilleaopsis Brasiliensis, again a plant that need a good powerfull lighthood to survive at the depth of an average tank, but if you manage this, you'll have your "lawn" in your tank.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Does it look like grass?

I guess i really want to know what plant resembles grass the most and will cover the floor of the tank?

and then

Is it hard to mantain the tank with such growth in it?

thanks man


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Lileaopsis Brassiliensis is bright green, growing to a height of 5-10 cm, sprouts by siderunners that grow over themselves , and so creates a dense grassy "lawn".

Riccia Fluitans is a moss like the Java, but more spongy in appearance.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

hehehe you can check in the profile-section for Lilaeopsis it is the best grass-type plant ever!!!!

Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/sa067.html

easier grass plant


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

illnino said:


> http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/sa067.html
> 
> easier grass plant


 i agree (i have allready write the plant profile...







i will post it later today)

Sagitaria Subulata is a VERY easy grass type of plant and it grows a lot!Another grass type plant and at the same time easy, is Echinodorus Tenellus!


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Jim I forgot about echinodorus tenellus. I dont think I have any right now.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

isnt echinodorus tenellus also known as micro sword, i think?


----------

